# Our Agility is at a standstill.



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

This years Agility started out great, even entered and ran in our Regionals. Then the fires started. We were evacuated for over two weeks and now that we are home again, it is too hot (32C or around 90F) and smoke from the fires so thick you cannot go outside to Practice. 

Our local trial this month had to be cancelled and now the one on the long weekend may also have to be cancelled as the smoke is even worse where it is being held. I have not done any Agility since before we were evacuated July 7th. 

Thankfully there have been very few homes in our area that were burned and no loss of life but the Cariboo in B.C. is in a state of emergency with no rain in the forecast and everything tinder dry.


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

That's too bad. Maybe you can do some trick training with your dog in the house. There are some dog dancing videos that are just spectacular. I'm an engineer by trade and can " design my way out of a paper bag" but on the dance floor I'm told it would be best to " sit this one out". 

We are just starting jump over my arm then on to a hoop made with my arms. Samantha can do twirl around both left and right on her hind legs. We are working on heeling between my clumsy legs too.

It is very important that you keep up physical conditioning in your down time both you and your dog.

Here is a site that has lots of good information. 
https://www.northeastk9conditioning.com/

Byron


----------

